# Moving to Spain



## fencer905 (Oct 28, 2014)

Good day folks.
Graham here, currently in Shetland and wanting to make a new start. For a while now, have toyed with the idea of moving to Spain and need a bit of a boost. If anyone knows of work going, preferably within the next month, would be appreciated. Happy to do anything, as long as it pays a living wage.
I intend on driving down and yes, know that is a long haul, but have a trusty vehicle and need to call in to some friends on the way, which would make flying far too expensive.
I do have a CV, but as stated, quite happy doing anything. Not really into the Costa areas, prefer a bit of rural living, but beggars will not be choosers.

Muchly appreciated

Graham. Oh and my mobile/email will be given if I get any responses.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I've moved your post to the Spain forum where you should get more of a response.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fencer905 said:


> Good day folks.
> Graham here, currently in Shetland and wanting to make a new start. For a while now, have toyed with the idea of moving to Spain and need a bit of a boost. If anyone knows of work going, preferably within the next month, would be appreciated. Happy to do anything, as long as it pays a living wage.
> I intend on driving down and yes, know that is a long haul, but have a trusty vehicle and need to call in to some friends on the way, which would make flying far too expensive.
> I do have a CV, but as stated, quite happy doing anything. Not really into the Costa areas, prefer a bit of rural living, but beggars will not be choosers.
> ...


:welcome:

well.......... if you're going to _need_ work it's probably better to wait until you have a contracted job

unemployment in Spain is about 3 times that of the UK - so it's going to be tough

and you'll need to prove income/funds & healthcare provision in order to fulfill your legal obligation to register as resident within the first 3 months

in the meantime, feel free to post brief details on this thread - you never know! 

oh & please don't post your contact details on the forum  You'll have access to the PM facility when you are a regular poster


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

HI Fencer, Welcome to the Forum. I take it that you are relying on a hunch and some luck and probably never looked at any of my posts on this forum. Right now hunches are useless in Spain and luck is less available. If you intend working as Beautician, Plumber, Painter, Carpenter, Fabricator, Mechanic, Barman, Waiter, Fitness Advisor, Gofor,Labourer, Brickie, Plasterer, Salesman, Airport Runner and more stop right now; you have a better chance of winning the Euromillions Jackpot.

Unemployment in Spain is running high up in the thirty per cents.

Also, your drive to Spain would hide you from the reality of Brits going in the opposite direction. If you decide to fly into any of the Spanish airports the people you see who are smiling are on their way back to the UK after learning some dreadful employment lessons in Spain. These are the ones who run onto the UK bound aircraft without looking back and are just happy to get out.

Put your hunch on hold. Spain needs another expat like I need my car to breakdown.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If from Shetland, do you work in the offshore oil industry? A number of those who work in the ME live in Spain and commute to where their work is.


----------



## fencer905 (Oct 28, 2014)

Much appreciated. Just realised my error...


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Well you might think that, but I know a couple who are in retail and bar work and they do fine. A job fell through recently but both got sorted within a couple of weeks.

If you are happy with long hours for basic pay then you can get by in Spain.




fencer905 said:


> Much appreciated. Just realised my error...


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Fencer,

My advice would be think twice then think twice again, jobs in Spain are a bit thin on the ground. You might get lucky but the odds are not in your favour. If you did decide to come out to Spain you will need at least a years salary in cash to give you enough to get by. My advice in todays environment would be don't, stay in the UK where work is plentiful, get a holiday home if you must, (even perhaps rent) and spend time building up your knowledge of the country and getting to grips with the language if you need to. Then you can make a decision, but make no mistake life is tough in Spain if you need to earn a living and is not looking like it is going to improve anytime soon. Many people have happily returned to the UK with broken dreams, but much wiser thoughts about Spain and are glad to have got out. Having said all of that if you are retired or have sufficient money not to have to work then Spain can be a wonderful place to live if you can put up with the paperwork.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Horlics said:


> Well you might think that, but I know a couple who are in retail and bar work and they do fine. A job fell through recently but both got sorted within a couple of weeks.
> 
> If you are happy with long hours for basic pay then you can get by in Spain.


'Long hours' 'basic pay' and can 'get by' don't add up to an attractive prospect.

Of course some people get jobs, there will always be turn-over. But for every person lucky there are many more who aren't and without a good level of Spanish and most importantly being here long enough to be enchufado, your prospects are almost nil.

Besides, you can't -or shouldn't - just turn up. You need to show steady income presumably from a contracted job, don't you.


----------



## fencer905 (Oct 28, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> If from Shetland, do you work in the offshore oil industry? A number of those who work in the ME live in Spain and commute to where their work is.


Hi. No, I was doing Retail Management here. Have a few working experiences, such as management, security, logistics and even a painter at one point. Would be happy doing just about anything really, as long as it pays the bills. Just become disparaged with things here and a new way of life...


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh I agree re the attractiveness of the prospect. I'm just saying it can be done.




mrypg9 said:


> 'Long hours' 'basic pay' and can 'get by' don't add up to an attractive prospect.
> 
> Of course some people get jobs, there will always be turn-over. But for every person lucky there are many more who aren't and without a good level of Spanish and most importantly being here long enough to be enchufado, your prospects are almost nil.
> 
> Besides, you can't -or shouldn't - just turn up. You need to show steady income presumably from a contracted job, don't you.


----------



## fencer905 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Horlics. No problem with hard work or long hours, it's just finding work to begin with. I am applying via the jobs on ThinkSpain left right and centre, so hopefully something will come up.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

fencer905 said:


> Hi. No, I was doing Retail Management here. Have a few working experiences, such as management, security, logistics and even a painter at one point. Would be happy doing just about anything really, as long as it pays the bills. Just become disparaged with things here and a new way of life...


<<happy to do anything, as long as it pays the bills>>- just about the worst thing you could say!

There are about six million Spaniards before you in the job queue, all desperate to do just about anything to pay the bills, all of whom will have them advantage of local knowledge, local contacts and speaking the lingo fluently. 

Highly qualified Spaniards, like architects, are being forced to take a few hours casual bar work and you can't even do that because you need to prove you have legal contracted work unless you have private income, and also healthcare provision. have you looked at the residence requirements yet?

Along with the Brits leaving Spain, are many Spaniards. 8% unemployment in the UK, 30% in much of Spain and 60% in the under25 age group.

Wouldn't be for me but Shetland has been voted the best place to live in the UK several times!


----------



## NorthernGeezer (Oct 1, 2014)

*Even Retiree's Will Struggle*

Moving as a retiree aint no bed of roses either.
Its like Spain wants to put off anyone coming in to the country, so many hurdles to jump through, so many rules, so much documentation.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

NorthernGeezer said:


> Moving as a retiree aint no bed of roses either.
> Its like Spain wants to put off anyone coming in to the country, so many hurdles to jump through, so many rules, so much documentation.


Not really. If you have sufficient income there are no problems.
Many people believe the UK should adopt Spain's approach and restrict entry to those who can support themselves.


----------

